

Simplicity – newly designed and available on GitHub - rohit6223
http://www.rohit.io/index.html

======
ubertaco
It's great that you redesigned your blog and all, but maybe don't just use HN
as a blatant self-promotion platform?

------
possibilistic
I don't mean to seem rude, but what am I looking at? Is this a content
management system?

